

What a startup can learn from a 125 year old business - fdorfbauer
http://blog.usersnap.com/learnings-from-a-125-year-old-business/

======
diminish
The usual good recommendations; "be a polite listener of your customers by
targeting their satisfaction". that simple advice repeated again and again
everywhere turns out to be the key for any startup to get traction.

------
jtrauner
great article, however: the concept of conversion rates can not be applied to
retail business.

~~~
adrianhoward
Go talk to some folk in retail - they'll disagree ;-)

Conversion funnels. Split testing. All happened in retail long before all this
new fangled on-line nonsense. In fact retail optimisation is _fascinating_
stuff. It's a few years old now but 'Why We Buy: The Science Of Shopping' by
Paco Underhill is a great read.

If you ever get the chance to chat to folk who do data mining for store chains
do so. They have fascinating tales to tell.

~~~
perssontm
Indeed, I've heard they tried using nfc's on customer baskets to track their
movement around the store and see where they stop and for how long. Very
interesting.

